# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  πιστοποιηση τεχνικου συστηματων ασφαλειας

## stinger

θα ηθελα να ρωτησω με ποιον τροπο μπορει καποιος να αποκτησει άδεια εγκαταστάτη συστημάτων ασφαλείας και πιστοποίηση τεχνικού ασφαλείας???
οποιος εγκαταστατης πιστοποιημενος ξερει ας μας πει...

----------


## plouf

πας στην αστυνομία που ανήκεις και σου δίνουν τι λίστα με τα χαρτιά που χρειάζεσαι..

βασικα πτυχίο ηλεκτρονικού, κατι εξετασεις κτλ..

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> θα ηθελα να ρωτησω με ποιον τροπο μπορει καποιος να αποκτησει άδεια εγκαταστάτη συστημάτων ασφαλείας και πιστοποίηση τεχνικού ασφαλείας???
> οποιος εγκαταστατης πιστοποιημενος ξερει ας μας πει...



Η αδεια ειναι η Β για security.Η Α ειναι του προσωπικου ασφαλειας [φυλακες] και η Β ειναι για εγκαταστατες συστηματων ασφαλειας.Θελει οπωσδηποτε πτυχιο και θελει και οτι αλλο ζητανε για αδεια απλου security.

Για τεχνικος ασφαλειας επιχειρησης,δεν εχει σχεση με security αλλα με ασφαλεια για ατυχηματα σε καθε χωρο εργασιας.Ειναι αλλο πραγμα.

----------


## σεατ

εγω φιλε εχω αδεια σεκιουριτυ απο το 2009 και ισχυει εως το 2014 πηγα στην ασφαλεια τις αστυνομιας που την εκδωσε και με ειπαν οτι μπορω να τοποθετω συστηματα ασφαλειας χωρις προβλημα .οταν ληξει το 2014 τοτε θα πρεπει να εχω την καινουρια αδεια που χωριζεται σε Α τυπου για φυλακες και Β  τυπου  για εγκαταστατες.δεν υπαρχει προβλημα διοτι εχω πτυχειο απο τελ  ηλεκτρονικος-αυτοματισμων. και ειμε μεσα στις καινουριες προιποθεσεις.

----------


## stinger

την ερωτηση την εκανα διοτι το θεμα της πιστοποιησης ειναι λιγο μπερδεμενο κατα την αποψη μου...εξηγω
ο ηλεκτρολογος μπορει να τοποθετει συναγερμους?? εχει πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογου και οχι ηλεκτρονικου
η καποιος που εχει μαγαζι με ηλεκτρικα μπορει να πουλα συναγερμους και να τους εγκαθιστα επειδη ειναι ηλεκτρονικο ειδος??
πηγα σε ενα μαγαζι ηλεκτρολογου και ειδα στον τοιχο του μια πιστοποιηση εταιριας(πχ sigma) που ελεγε πως ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι εξουσιοδοτημενος ωστε να τοποθετει τα προιοντα της...
μπορει μια εταιρια να πιστοποιει η χρειαζεται καποιος συγκεκριμενος φορεας???

----------


## plouf

η πιστοποιηση τησ Sigma εχει να κάνει με την Sigma και όχι το κρατος (δηαλδη και καλά πιστοποιημενος για τα δικά της προιόντα κτλ)

κάθε ηλεκρονικός ηλεκτρολόγος κτλ μπορει να πάρει άδεια. (πριν το 2011 έπαιρνα όλοι ευτυχώς τώρα το σουλούπωσαν λίγο)

----------


## stam1982

καλησπέρα άδεια φύλακα ασφαλείας βγάζει ο οποιοσδήποτε αρκεί να έχει λευκό ποινικό μητρώο και να μην είναι χρήστης ουσιών.
Πιστοποίηση σου δίνουν οι εταιρείες που συνεργάζεσαι μετά από σεμινάρια(ίσως) και τη δουλεία τη μαθαίνεις δίπλα σε κάποιον και όχι μέσα από φόρουμ ή εγκαθιστώντας 2 συναγερμούς με υποδείξεις άλλων.
Έχουμε δεί δουλειές και "δουλειές",απλά αυτού του είδους οι "εγκαταστάτες" πάνε άκλαυτοι μόνοι τους μετά από λίγο καιρό.

----------


## leosedf

Διαγράφηκαν μηνύματα, μοιράστηκαν κάρτες (δεν με νοιάζει ποιος έχει δίκιο).
Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε, μέχρι να πέσουν και ban φυσικά.

----------


## stam1982

συνέχισε να κάνεις αυτό που ξέρεις καλά και το θέμα σύστημα ασφαλείας άφησε το σε αυτούς που ξέρουν.
μπορεί τα συστήματα να δουλεύουν αλλά να δούμε πόσες "τρύπες"  έχουν.
οι 'κακές' εταιρείες που λες έχουν να καλύψουν κάποια λειτουργικά έξοδα.
όσο για τα πλειμομπίλ χαίρομαι επειδή αποκαλύπτεται το επίπεδο του καθενός.
και ναι είμαι 30 χρονών οπότε προφανώς λόγω διαφοράς ηλικίας έπαιζα με πλειμομπιλ.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Διαγράφηκαν μηνύματα,



και κάποια που *ΔΕΝ* έπρεπε





> μοιράστηκαν κάρτες (δεν με νοιάζει ποιος έχει δίκιο).



σωστα συντονιστής εισαι γιατι να σε νοιάζει





> Μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε, μέχρι να πέσουν και ban φυσικά.



δημοκρατική και συνοπτική διαδικασία που δικαιολογεί τα παραπάνω

υγ.
μην ξεχάσεις ομως να βάλεις πρωτα ban στον εαυτο σου

----------


## leosedf

Δεν βλέπω κάτι που δεν έπρεπε να διαγραφεί. Εσύ ο ίδιος φταις και το ξέρεις, πετάχτηκες από το πουθενά και άρχισες.
Δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν τι γίνεται παραβιάζει κανόνες, καυγάδες κλπ απαγορεύονται το αν έχεις δίκιο η όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρει αλλά το ότι συμμετέχεις σε αυτό.
Ναι χαίρεσαι που έχει τέτοιους καλούς συντονιστές εδώ, που σε αφήνουν να διαφωνείς και να τους τη λες, σε άλλα θα σε είχαν πάρει με τις πέτρες.
Πρόσφατα διέγραψα μηνύματα μου και με banαρισαν από το e-kapnisma αποκαλώντας με κακόβουλο χρήστη (ΛΩΛ) βέβαια δεν τους κατηγορώ αυτό είναι το IQ τι να κάνουμε.
Αυτό στο φέρνω σαν παράδειγμα.
Και ναι δεν είναι δημοκρατικό να φας ban, ποιος σου είπε ότι θα κάνουμε και δημοψήφισμα?

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το 2006 θελοντας να ειμαι 100% νομιμος και να μην εχω ''θεμα'' με τη δουλεια μου πηγα στο αρμοδιο τμημα της περιοχης μου και εκανα αιτηση για αδεια ιδιωτικης επειχηρησης παροχης υπηρεσιων ασφαλειας απο το υπουργειο δημοσιας ταξης(τοτε),απλα συμπληρωσα καποια χαρτια,παραβολο147ευρο,χαρτι απο ψυχιατρο,εξηγησα στον αρμοδιο πως μετα απο καποιες προσπαθιες (3) να παρω αδεια ΡΑΔΙΟΤΕΧΝΙΤΗ απο το ΥΜΕ* δεν τα καταφερα τελικα και θελω αδεια απο εσας.Οκ,μετα απο καποιες μερες πηρα την αδεια.
Αυτο να κανης φιλε που ενδιαφερεσε,αν και τωρα νομιζω πως ζητανε να εχεις και ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΤΕΕ/ΤΕΙ/ΙΕΚ.Πηγενε στη Τ.Α. της περιοχης σου και θα μαθεις.
Το 2011 καπου τετοια εποχη εφτασα στα ορια μου βλεποντας πως ο δημοσιος υπαλληλος,ο μαναβης,ο μπακαλης ΚΑΙ ο προπατζης της γειτονιας το επεζε εγκαταστατης απο το πουθενα με αποτελεσμα να χανονται δουλειες κλπ κλπ.. Παω καποια στιγμη στην ασφαλεια,εκει που μου εκδωσαν την αδεια λειτουργιας,εξηγω το προβλημα μου στον αρμοδιο και η απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν μπορουμαι να κανουμε τιποτα,ας μαζευτειται οι αδειουχοι να κινηθειτε συλλογηκα(!),οι νομοι ειναι στα μετρα των παρανομουντων(!),η αδεια εχει απλα εισπακτικο χαρακτηρα(!) ΚΑΙ αν δω καποιον και κανη παρανομα εγκατασταση  να καλεσω το 100 ανωνυμα και να το καταγγειλω....
(δλδ να κανω βολτες ολλη τη μερα και να ελεγχω ποιος δουλευει και που για να τον καταγγειλω=ΑΤΟΠΟ).....
Φυσικα σε ολλες της δουλειες γινονται αυτα,δεν ειναι περιεργο για τη χωρα μας,απλα δεν σε καλυπτη ΟΥΤΕ το ιδιο κρατος οταν θες να εισαι νομιμος,ειναι απλο και κατανοιτο..
Ενοειτε πως οι παρανομοι εχωντας μηδενικα λειτουργικα εξωδα χτυπανε τζαμπα της δουλειες αγοραζοντας ειτε απο το internet ειτε απο καποιον εμπορο που τα δεινη και αυτος ''μαυρα'' με αποτελεσμα αν εισαι επαγγελματιας θα εισαι ΠΑΝΤΑ ακριβοτερος απο καποιον παρανομο που παει για 40-50 ευρο την ημερα(μαυρα και καθαρα).....
Αν βεβαια ειχα εστω και στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μου πως θα καταληγε  ετσι η κατασταση,ΔΕΝ θα ειχα κανη ΠΟΤΕ εναρξη στη ΔΟΥ,ΔΕΝ θα ειχα  ενοικιαση γραφειο με ΔΕΗ,ΟΤΕ,ΟΑΕΕ,Βιοτεχνικο Επιμελητιριο,Λογιστη κλπ κλπ(1000 ευρο μηνιαιος παγια εξοδα) και  φυσικα ΔΕΝ θα ειχα αδεια ΑΛΛΑ θα δουλευα ΠΕΡΙΣΟΤΕΡΟ παρανομα και ανταγωνιστικα,γιατι οπως εδειξε η κατασταση οι παρανομοι τη  βγαζουν και ΤΖΑΜΠΑ απο θεμα εξοδων και κερδιζουν τα καθαρα(μαυρα) χρηματα ..
Παιδια ας μην κρυβομαστε πισω απο το δαχτυλο μας..Το θεμα της αδειας  επειχηρησης παροχης υπηρεσιων ασφαλειας ειναι καθαρα υποκειμενικο αν θες να κανης μονο εγκαταστασης,το μονο που αξηζει ειναι να το κανης ειναι για φυλαξη χωρων που και εκει ειναι αλλη αμαρτωλη ιστορια..τεσπα..
Ελπιζω να μην κουρασα με τα λεγομενα,απλα ειναι οτι ακριβως βιωνω τα τελευταια 6 χρονια..
*Ειναι καπως off topic αλλα η αδεια ραδιοτεχνιτη ειναι μια αλλη πονεμενη ιστορια...εξετασεις με θεμα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ και αναλογος τα ΚΕΦΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΤΗ....

Ελλας το μεγαλειο σου....

----------


## stinger

> καλησπέρα άδεια φύλακα ασφαλείας βγάζει ο οποιοσδήποτε αρκεί να έχει λευκό ποινικό μητρώο και να μην είναι χρήστης ουσιών.
> Πιστοποίηση σου δίνουν οι εταιρείες που συνεργάζεσαι μετά από σεμινάρια(ίσως) και τη δουλεία τη μαθαίνεις δίπλα σε κάποιον και όχι μέσα από φόρουμ ή εγκαθιστώντας 2 συναγερμούς με υποδείξεις άλλων.
> Έχουμε δεί δουλειές και "δουλειές",απλά αυτού του είδους οι "εγκαταστάτες" πάνε άκλαυτοι μόνοι τους μετά από λίγο καιρό.



επειδη σβηστηκαν μυνηματα και δεν τα παρακολουθησα ολα σε ποιον αναφερεσαι???

----------


## stam1982

Έθιξα αυτά που θίγει ο συμφορουμίτης nightkeeper.Και προσπαθώ να τονίσω ότι το θέμα ασφάλεια δεν είναι παιχνίδι επειδή απλά τα χέρια κάποιου πιάνουν.
Καλύτερα να το αφήνουμε στα χέρια των ειδικών.
Όλα αυτά αποτελούν προσωπική μου άποψη.

----------


## machine22

> ...



++++++++

----------


## stinger

θα σας πω γιατι ανοιξα το θεμα της πιστοποιησης..προ 3μηνου εκλεψαν την εκκλησια του χωριου μου για τριτη φορα...πηρε ο παππας 3 προσφορες απο μαγαζια της περιοχης και επειδη απογοητευτηκε απο τα ποσα που ζητουσαν αποφασισε το εκκλησιαστικο συμβουλιο να μην βαλει τελικα λογω μεγαλου κοστους..οταν το εμαθα βρηκα τον παππα και του ειπα πως θα εκανα εγω δωρεα τον συναγερμο στην εκκλησια (για οικογενειακο λογο) χωρις να δωσει ουτε ενα ευρω η εκκλησια..οταν αρχισα να βαζω τον συναγερμο ενας εξ αυτον που ειχε δωσει προσφορα εστειλε την αστυνομια με επισημη καταγγελια...ο αστυνομος μου ζητησε αδεια εγκαταστατη και εφ οσον πηγα στο τμημα ειδα και το ονομα που με ειχε καταγγειλει..για να μην μακρυγορω δεν μου εκανε τιποτα η αστυνομια διοτι ο νομος των δωρεων προς την εκκλησια λεει πως μια δωρεα μπορει να ειναι πασης φυσης και πιστοποιησε και ο παππας οτι δεν υπαρχει χρηματικο οφελος..τελικα τον εβαλα τον συναγερμο και ολα καλα εως τιςμερες μας....που θελω να καταλληξω
το 1996-97-98 δουλευα ως βοηθος σε μαγαζι με συστηματα ασφαλειας ..βεβαια τοτε οι συναγερμοι δεν ηταν τοσοι πολλοι οπως σημερα και ουτε εβαζαν τοσοι πολλοι...ταχρονια περασαν εγω σπουδασα και διοριστηκα και παραλληλα βοηθουσα οποτε μπορουσα τον εγκαταστατη..τομαγαζι πλεον ομως εχει κλεισει..και δυστηχως ανακαλυπτω πως θα μπορουσα τοτε να ειχα παρει μια αδεια εγκαταστατη να μην τρεχω τωραπου τελικα δεν μπορω να παρω...
εδω που μενω ειναι επαρχια...τον τελευταιο καιρο βλεπω οτι υπαρχει φοβος...φοβος στην καρδια μας..στις κοινωνικες σχεσεις...φοβος μπροστα σε ολους αυτους τους μεταναστες που εχουν ερθει στην επαρχια...μερικοι εκμεταλευονται αυτο το γεγονος και εχουν αυξηθει παρα πολοι οι κλοπες με προσχημα τους μεταναστες...ο κοσμος ψαχνει ενα τροπο να προστατευτει και δυστηχως τα οικονομικα δεν βοηθουν...αν κοιταξουμε λιγο στο forum θα δουμε περιπτωσεις ανθρωπων που προσπαθουν να βαλουν ενα θφηνο συναγερμο εστω να προστατευτουν οσο μπορουν..
απο την μια εχουν δικιο αυτοι που εχουν τα μαγαζια διοτι πληρωνουν φορους κτλ αλλα πρεπει να συμεριζονται και την ευρυτερη οικονομικη κατασταση..εχω βαλει αρκετους  συναγερμους σε φιλους και συγγενεις και δεν το κρυβω και δεν πηρα λεφτα σε κανεναν αλλα βλεπω οτι απο την αλλη ειμαι και εκτεθειμενος και ειπα πως δεν θα ξανατοποθετησω...
ειναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να προστατευει την περιουσια του με τον καλυτερο τροπο....
επισης θεωρω αυτο το φορουμ ως ενα τοπο συζητησης και ανταλλαγης αποψεων και οχι ως ενα τοπο  επικρισης και διαμαχιων σχετικα με το ποιος εχει τις πιο πολλες γνωσεις..δεν θεωρω ντροπη να ρωτησω οτιδηποτε...δεν γεννηθηκε κανεις μας μαθημενος..
μακαρι οποιος γνωριζει κατι παραπανω να βοηθα κι οχι να κατακρινει..
συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα

----------


## picdev

ΤΙ άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που σε κατήγγειλε  που έβαλες δωρεάν συναγερμό στην εκκλησία? 
μακάρι να έρθει η ώρα να ζητήσει τη βοήθεια της εκκλησίας , μήπως καταλάβει το λάθος που έκανε.
Στην ανδραβίδα δηλαδή δεν σχετίζονται οι κλοπές με τους ξένους?

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> επισης θεωρω αυτο το φορουμ ως ενα τοπο συζητησης και ανταλλαγης αποψεων και οχι ως ενα τοπο  επικρισης και διαμαχιων σχετικα με το ποιος εχει τις πιο πολλες γνωσεις..δεν θεωρω ντροπη να ρωτησω οτιδηποτε...δεν γεννηθηκε κανεις μας μαθημενος..
> μακαρι οποιος γνωριζει κατι παραπανω να βοηθα κι οχι να κατακρινει..
> συγνωμη αν σας κουρασα



Eτσι πρεπει να το βλεπουμε ολοι.Μη μασας συνεχισε να ρωτας,παντα κερδισμενοι βγαινουμε

----------


## Nightkeeper

''απο την μια εχουν δικιο αυτοι που εχουν τα μαγαζια διοτι πληρωνουν φορους κτλ αλλα πρεπει να συμεριζονται και την ευρυτερη οικονομικη κατασταση..εχω βαλει αρκετους  συναγερμους σε φιλους και συγγενεις και δεν το κρυβω και δεν πηρα λεφτα σε κανεναν αλλα βλεπω οτι απο την αλλη ειμαι και εκτεθειμενος και ειπα πως δεν θα ξανατοποθετησω...''

Δεν ξέρω αν ηταν τύχη ή απλά  διαίσθηση,αλλά ότι έγραψα παραπάνω απλά επαληθεύτηκαν….Άλλος ένας ‘’λαθρεγκαταστάτης’’ λοιπόν.. 
Είναι και η εκκλησία στη μέση, τη να κάνη και αστυνομία ??  ……. ‘’Μαύρη Ζωή’’,που λένε και στο ‘’χωριό’’ μου…. :Biggrin:

----------


## stinger

> ''απο την μια εχουν δικιο αυτοι που εχουν τα μαγαζια διοτι πληρωνουν φορους κτλ αλλα πρεπει να συμεριζονται και την ευρυτερη οικονομικη κατασταση..εχω βαλει αρκετους  συναγερμους σε φιλους και συγγενεις και δεν το κρυβω και δεν πηρα λεφτα σε κανεναν αλλα βλεπω οτι απο την αλλη ειμαι και εκτεθειμενος και ειπα πως δεν θα ξανατοποθετησω...''
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν ηταν τύχη ή απλά  διαίσθηση,αλλά ότι έγραψα παραπάνω απλά επαληθεύτηκαν….Άλλος ένας ‘’λαθρεγκαταστάτης’’ λοιπόν.. 
> Είναι και η εκκλησία στη μέση, τη να κάνη και αστυνομία ??  ……. ‘’Μαύρη Ζωή’’,που λένε και στο ‘’χωριό’’ μου….



δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα που με αποκαλεις λαθροεγκαταστατη ..εχω μαθει να αντιμετωπιζω με χιουμορ τετοιες καταστασεις..απο αυτην την δουλεια χασιμο ειχα κι οχι καποιο κερδος οπως νομιζεις..αλλα να ξερεις οτι σε καθε επαγγελμα τον χωρο για ''λαθροεγκαταστατες'' οπως λες τον δινουν οι ιδιοι οι επαγγελματιες με τις παραλογες απαιτησεις τους τις πιο πολλες φορες.επειδη εχω προσωπικη αποψη μπορω να σου πω πολλες περιπτωσεις..αντι να κανεις επι παντων κριτικη θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι ωστε να εχεις εσυ δουλεια και να μην απευθυνονται οι ενδιαφερομενοι σε ''λαθροεγκαταστατες''???

----------


## Nightkeeper

> δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα που με αποκαλεις λαθροεγκαταστατη ..εχω μαθει να αντιμετωπιζω με χιουμορ τετοιες καταστασεις..απο αυτην την δουλεια χασιμο ειχα κι οχι καποιο κερδος οπως νομιζεις..αλλα να ξερεις οτι σε καθε επαγγελμα τον χωρο για ''λαθροεγκαταστατες'' οπως λες τον δινουν οι ιδιοι οι επαγγελματιες με τις παραλογες απαιτησεις τους τις πιο πολλες φορες.επειδη εχω προσωπικη αποψη μπορω να σου πω πολλες περιπτωσεις..αντι να κανεις επι παντων κριτικη θα μπορουσες να κανεις κατι ωστε να εχεις εσυ δουλεια και να μην απευθυνονται οι ενδιαφερομενοι σε ''λαθροεγκαταστατες''???





Ουτε και εγω φιλε μου ''διορισμενε'' εχω προβλημα να λεω αυτα που λεω,δεν χρωσταω και δεν φοβαμαι κανενα,ειμαι ξεκαθαρος στις αποψεις μου.
Αλλα απο τα λεγομενα σου συμπερενω πως ανοιξες αυτο το thread για τελειος διαφορετικο λογο.
Οπως ειδες και εγω και καποια αλλα παιδια καλοπροαιρετα σου ειπαν το πως να βγαλης αδεια κλπ,ΜΗ εχοντας στο νου τους τι ακριβως συμβαινη...Αν κατάλαβα σωστά εισαι δημοσιοςυπαλληλος και ταυτοχρονα κάνης κάποια δουλειά χωρίς τα απαιτούμενα νόμιμα χαρτιά, άδειες κλπ οπότε δεν μπορείς να έρθεις στη θέση μου, ούτε στη θέση κάποιου άλλου συναδέλφου,γιατί απλά δεν είσαι συνάδελφος…
Παράλογες απαιτήσεις κατ'εσένα είναι το νόμιμο κέρδος ενός επαγγελματία ας πούμε ?(!)
Το ότι η αγορά ανέκαθεν κινείτε βάση των εκάστοτε αναγκών είναι για εσένα κακό ή απλά άγνωστο ? ?(!)
Καλό  θα ήταν από τη στιγμή που κάνης ότι κάνης τέλος πάντων ,να κρατάς και ένα επίπεδο.
Το κατά πόσο χάνονται δουλειές και το γιατί είναι μια άλλη μπερδεμένη ιστορία, δεν φαντάζομαι ότι ο εκάστοτε επαγγελματίας θεμιτά χάνει δουλειές, ούτε και ότι υπάρχουν τοοοοσο καλοί άνθρωποι που εργάζονται αφιλόκερδος όπως αυτοχαρακτηρίζεσαι(!) ....
Όμως αν υπήρχε σοβαρή κρατική μέριμνα που να προστάτευε πραγματικά την νόμιμη εργασία εσύ 
απλά θα πήγαινες στο αυτόφωρο όταν σε πιάνανε,θα πλήρωνες ότι αναλογεί σε πρόστιμο,
θα είχες και επιπτώσεις με την εργασία σου ΔΥ (!)   
 Όμως ξέροντας πως τίποτα από αυτά δεν θα συμβεί η ιστορία θα επαναλαμβάνεται φίλε μου..
Δεν έχω τίποτα προσωπικά μαζί σου,όπως και με κανέναν άλλο εδώ,
Έτσι κʼαλλιώς είμαστε αρκετά μακριά για να εχουμε καποιου τυπου ανταγωνισμο ,
το θέμα είναι πως κάποιες  αλήθειες πονάνε μερικούς και μερικούς τους δικαιώνουν κατά μέρος.

ΥΓ Κάνω και μια αναφορά στο παλιό των ΙΜΙΣ :
Δεν θέλω κάτσε-σήκω ανέβα και κατέβα,γιατί τ@ ξύνω μόνιμα δημόσιο Forever!!
 :Lol:

----------


## picdev

δεν κατάλαβα τι πρόβλημα έχεις όταν σου είπε οτι τα έβαλε δωρεάν, 
δηλαδή και εγω που φτιάχνω pc δωρεάν συγγενών και φίλων είμαι λαθροτεχνικός? :Blink: 
και για συναγερμούς έχω ακούσει και εγώ κάτι πολύ κουλές τιμές, 700ε ο συναγερμός και ολα μαζί 1500ε, το νόμιμο κέρδος  ειναι σχετικό ,ειδικά αν παίρνει 700ε μεροκάματο και δεν κόβεις απόδειξη

----------

vasilllis (03-05-12)

----------


## vasilllis

> δεν κατάλαβα τι πρόβλημα έχεις όταν σου είπε οτι τα έβαλε δωρεάν, 
> δηλαδή και εγω που φτιάχνω pc δωρεάν συγγενών και φίλων είμαι λαθροτεχνικός?
> και για συναγερμούς έχω ακούσει και εγώ κάτι πολύ κουλές τιμές, 700ε ο συναγερμός και ολα μαζί 1500ε, το νόμιμο κέρδος  ειναι σχετικό ,ειδικά αν παίρνει 700ε μεροκάματο και δεν κόβεις απόδειξη



πες μου τωρα οτι αλλαξες και καμια λαμπα σπιτι να γινει χαμος.

----------

jimk (03-05-12)

----------


## turist

:Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Nightkeeper

> δεν κατάλαβα τι πρόβλημα έχεις όταν σου είπε οτι τα έβαλε δωρεάν, 
> δηλαδή και εγω που φτιάχνω pc δωρεάν συγγενών και φίλων είμαι λαθροτεχνικός?
> και για συναγερμούς έχω ακούσει και εγώ κάτι πολύ κουλές τιμές, 700ε ο συναγερμός και ολα μαζί 1500ε, το νόμιμο κέρδος  ειναι σχετικό ,ειδικά αν παίρνει 700ε μεροκάματο και δεν κόβεις απόδειξη




Δωρεάν δε στο δίνει ούτε η κοπελιά/γυναικάσου φίλε μου……
Ψαξτω λίγο και θα δεις…..

Δεν μίλησα για τέτοιου τύπου δουλειάφίλε pcdev,τα συστήματα ασφαλείας
’ΗΤΑΝ’ μέχρι πρότινος κλειστό επάγγελμακαι δεν είχε τόσους <αλεξιπτωτιστές>.
Τώρα αλλάξανε τα πράγματα, είναι μπέστεσκύλοι,αλέστε.
Άτομα τελείως αναξιόπιστα μάθανε προγραμματισμόσυναγερμών, ξέρουν κωδικούςΠελατών ,προγράμματα downloadδιέρρευσαν παντού κλπ κλπ.
Αν εσύ για παράδειγμα έβαζες ένα σύστημαασφαλείας για να προστατέψεις το σπίτι σου και την οικογένεια σου από καποιον‘’τυχαιο’’που επέλεξες βάση χαμηλού κόστους και κάποια στιγμή γυρίζοντας από της διακοπέςσου για παράδειγμα
έβρισκες το σπίτι σου ΑΔΕΙΟ τότε τη θαέλεγες φίλε μου ??
Δεν δούλεψε ο συναγερμός ? Δεν με κάλεσε? Μήπως κάποιος γνωρίζοντας 
Πως τον αφόπλισε απομακρυσμένα έκανεότι έκανε και τον όπλισε σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα?? Θα σου κόστιζε λιγότερο τότε?Τι λες ?
Τα παραπάνω έχουν συμβεί ανά καιρούς,δεν είναι προϊόν φαντασίας,δυστυχώς …

Επίσης αν το μεροκάματο που λες 700 ήτανπραγματικότητα τότε εγώ θα ήμουν ΚΑΙ αστροναύτης……
Αποδείξεις και τιμολόγια ΠΑ/ΠΥ πάντακόβονται φίλε μου,
Ο εκάστοτε επαγγελματίας πελάτης τώρακαι ο ιδιώτης το απαιτεί (τα περνά στα έξοδα πλέον).

----------


## vasilllis

> Δωρεάν δε στο δίνει ούτε η κοπελιά/γυναικάσου φίλε μου……
> Ψαξτω λίγο και θα δεις…..
> 
> Δεν μίλησα για τέτοιου τύπου δουλειάφίλε pcdev,τα συστήματα ασφαλείας
> ’ΗΤΑΝ’ μέχρι πρότινος κλειστό επάγγελμακαι δεν είχε τόσους <αλεξιπτωτιστές>.
> Τώρα αλλάξανε τα πράγματα, είναι μπέστεσκύλοι,αλέστε.
> Άτομα τελείως αναξιόπιστα μάθανε προγραμματισμόσυναγερμών, ξέρουν κωδικούςΠελατών ,προγράμματα downloadδιέρρευσαν παντού κλπ κλπ.
> Αν εσύ για παράδειγμα έβαζες ένα σύστημαασφαλείας για να προστατέψεις το σπίτι σου και την οικογένεια σου από καποιον‘’τυχαιο’’που επέλεξες βάση χαμηλού κόστους και κάποια στιγμή γυρίζοντας από της διακοπέςσου για παράδειγμα
> έβρισκες το σπίτι σου ΑΔΕΙΟ τότε τη θαέλεγες φίλε μου ??
> ...



συμφωνω μαζι σου σαν επαγγελματιας,για τα εξοδα σου για τις γνωσεις σου για την εμπειρια σου τους κοπους.τα φπα τους φορους,τα νοικια,τα τεβε κλπ.
διαφωνω στο κομματι  οτι δεν εχει ασφαλεια αν το βαλεις απο καποιον ''τυχαιο''.πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουνε αδεια εχουνε γνωσεις?χαμηλο κοστος τι εννοεις?πριν 10 χρονια που πληρωσα 1500€ των δικο μου ειναι καλος?
Και δεν μπηκαν καν στον κοπο να με ενημερωσουν οτι το κεντρο μου δεν προστατευαται?αλλα ξεχασα εχω καλο συναγερμο,απο εταιρια που τωρα ειναι μεγαλη και τρανη και παραδειγματα πολλα μπορω να σου πω.
εσυ τους συναγερμους που βαζεις εχεις δυνατοτητα download ΟΛΩΝ τΤΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ? (μην προχωρησω παραπερα ια το θεμα κωδικους)
Μην ξεχνας επισης το ΠΥ που αναφερεις εχει 40% σφαλιαρα οποτε λεμε τωρα,400 υλικα και 30 εργασια ή η εργασια δωρο.

----------


## stinger

> Ουτε και εγω φιλε μου ''διορισμενε'' εχω προβλημα να λεω αυτα που λεω,δεν χρωσταω και δεν φοβαμαι κανενα,ειμαι ξεκαθαρος στις αποψεις μου.
> Αλλα απο τα λεγομενα σου συμπερενω πως ανοιξες αυτο το thread για τελειος διαφορετικο λογο.
> Οπως ειδες και εγω και καποια αλλα παιδια καλοπροαιρετα σου ειπαν το πως να βγαλης αδεια κλπ,ΜΗ εχοντας στο νου τους τι ακριβως συμβαινη...Αν κατάλαβα σωστά εισαι δημοσιοςυπαλληλος και ταυτοχρονα κάνης κάποια δουλειά χωρίς τα απαιτούμενα νόμιμα χαρτιά, άδειες κλπ οπότε δεν μπορείς να έρθεις στη θέση μου, ούτε στη θέση κάποιου άλλου συναδέλφου,γιατί απλά δεν είσαι συνάδελφος…
> Παράλογες απαιτήσεις κατ'εσένα είναι το νόμιμο κέρδος ενός επαγγελματία ας πούμε ?(!)
> Το ότι η αγορά ανέκαθεν κινείτε βάση των εκάστοτε αναγκών είναι για εσένα κακό ή απλά άγνωστο ? ?(!)
> Καλό  θα ήταν από τη στιγμή που κάνης ότι κάνης τέλος πάντων ,να κρατάς και ένα επίπεδο.
> Το κατά πόσο χάνονται δουλειές και το γιατί είναι μια άλλη μπερδεμένη ιστορία, δεν φαντάζομαι ότι ο εκάστοτε επαγγελματίας θεμιτά χάνει δουλειές, ούτε και ότι υπάρχουν τοοοοσο καλοί άνθρωποι που εργάζονται αφιλόκερδος όπως αυτοχαρακτηρίζεσαι(!) ....
> Όμως αν υπήρχε σοβαρή κρατική μέριμνα που να προστάτευε πραγματικά την νόμιμη εργασία εσύ 
> απλά θα πήγαινες στο αυτόφωρο όταν σε πιάνανε,θα πλήρωνες ότι αναλογεί σε πρόστιμο,
> ...



καταφερεσαι εναντιον μου λες και με ξερεις και απο χθες και με αποκαλεις ''διορισμενο'' λες και σου εκλεψα την θεση που σου ανηκε στο δημοσιο...
αληθεια πως αποτιμας το νομιμο κερδος σαν επαγγελαμτιας που εισαι???χρεωνοντας 3 φορες παραπανω την εργασια σου απο οτι στοιχιζουν τα υλικα???αυτο θεωρειται νομιμο μια κι εχεις αδεια..ειναι και ηθικο??
αν με αποκαλεις αλεξιπτωτιστη-λαθροεγκαταστατη και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα μπορουσα κι εγω ανετα να σε αποκαλεσω φοροφυγα...επειδη φτιαχνεις κατι χωρις να κοβεις αποδειξη η κοβεις μειωμενη αποδειξη κλεβοντας το κρατος...
αλλα ξεχασα ..στον δικο σου κοσμο αυτα δεν συμβαινουν και ειναι ανηκουστα πραγματα και ντροπη μου που τα λεω ολα αυτα...
μην ακολουθεις την τακτικη του στρουθοκαμηλησμου κανοντας πως δεν τρεχει τιποτα...
και κατι ακομα..δεν χρειαζονται οι φραστικες επιθεσεις σε δημοσιους υπαλληλους διοτι οι αυτοι και οι συνταξιουχοι πληρωνουν συνεχως την νυφη στην φορολογια που καποιοι αποκρυπτουν..
μακαρι να εισαι εσυ σωστος και ολοι οι αλλοι λαθος

----------


## Nightkeeper

συμφωνω μαζι σου σαν επαγγελματιας,για τα εξοδα σου για τις γνωσεις σου για την εμπειρια σου τους κοπους.τα φπα τους φορους,τα νοικια,τα τεβε κλπ.

Οκ,εισαι καταρχην επαγγελματιας ή απλα μιλας εκ'του ασφαλους ?

διαφωνω στο κομματι οτι δεν εχει ασφαλεια αν το βαλεις απο καποιον ''τυχαιο''.
πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουνε αδεια εχουνε γνωσεις?

Δικαιωμα σου και να διαφωνεις .
Οχι,δεν ειναι απολυτο,γιαυτο υπαρχη η ερευνα αγορας,ρωτας,βλεπεις,μιλας,και εκτιμας αναλογα.

χαμηλο κοστος τι εννοεις?

30-40% κατω για τους λογους που προανεφερα.

πριν 10 χρονια που πληρωσα 1500 των δικο μου ειναι καλος? 

Δεν ειναι απολυτο,γιαυτο υπαρχη η ερευνα αγορας

Και δεν μπηκαν καν στον κοπο να με ενημερωσουν οτι το κεντρο μου δεν προστατευαται?

Απο τι απ'ολα δεν προστατευεται,δεν καταλαβα...

εσυ τους συναγερμους που βαζεις εχεις δυνατοτητα download ΟΛΩΝ τΤΩΝ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΚΕΝΤΡΟΥ? 

Φυσικα και εχω. Ειναι αστειο στο 2012 να κανω πχ 100χλμ για να αλλαξω το χρονο εισοδου/εξοδου που τελικα δεν εφτανε του πελατη,
'η αν αλλαξε κωδικο και δεν το εκανε σωστα με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορει να χειρηστη το συστημα και διαφορα αλλα.
Γιατι σου κανη εντυπωση ?

Μην ξεχνας επισης το ΠΥ που αναφερεις εχει 40% σφαλιαρα οποτε λεμε τωρα,400 υλικα και 30 εργασια ή η εργασια δωρο

Ετσι ακριβως ειναι η φορολογια,δεν μπορεις να το αποφυγης ομως.
Το''δωρο'' οπως εσυ το λες ειναι απλα ενα τρικ του marketing (ενσωμάτωση υλικων και εργασιας που παρουσιαζεται και σαν εκπτωση στο τελικο ποσο)
Ο πελατης πλεον δεν ειναι το ''κοροιδο'' οπως ισως καποια χρονια πριν,ξερει πλεον και τι του γινεται και ποσο τελικο κοστος θα εχει.

(μην προχωρησω παραπερα ια το θεμα κωδικους)

Για προχωρα λοιπον.....

----------


## stinger

> διαφωνω στο κομματι  οτι δεν εχει ασφαλεια αν το βαλεις απο καποιον ''τυχαιο''.πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουνε αδεια εχουνε γνωσεις?χαμηλο κοστος τι εννοεις?πριν 10 χρονια που πληρωσα 1500€ των δικο μου ειναι καλος?



αυτο προσπαθω να του πω αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει...δεν εχουν καμια σχεση οι συναγερμοι σημερα με αυτους που εβαζαν παλια οι οποιοι ειχαν κλειδωδιακοπτη..

----------


## Nightkeeper

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*διαφωνω στο κομματι  οτι δεν εχει ασφαλεια αν το βαλεις απο καποιον ''τυχαιο''.πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουνε αδεια εχουνε γνωσεις?χαμηλο κοστος τι εννοεις?πριν 10 χρονια που πληρωσα 1500 των δικο μου ειναι καλος?





> αυτο προσπαθω να του πω αλλα δεν το καταλαβαινει...δεν εχουν καμια σχεση οι συναγερμοι σημερα με αυτους που εβαζαν παλια οι οποιοι ειχαν κλειδωδιακοπτη..



Ας εισαι πιο συγκεκριμενος σε αυτα που λες.
Δεν εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες για να μαντεψω τη εννοεις..

----------


## vasilllis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*διαφωνω στο κομματι  οτι δεν εχει ασφαλεια αν το βαλεις απο καποιον ''τυχαιο''.πιστευεις οτι οσοι εχουνε αδεια εχουνε γνωσεις?χαμηλο κοστος τι εννοεις?πριν 10 χρονια που πληρωσα 1500 των δικο μου ειναι καλος?
> 
> 
> 
> Ας εισαι πιο συγκεκριμενος σε αυτα που λες.
> Δεν εχω μαντικες ικανοτητες για να μαντεψω τη εννοεις..



αναφερομαι στον ΤΥΧΑΙΟ που ειπες οτι βαζει συναγερμους και στον ατυχο που επεσα εγω(ναι φιλε 700€ τοτε ,μπορεις να γινεις αστροναυτης)και  και τον πληρωσα 1500€.
stinger μιλαω για συναγερμο σημερινης τεχνολογιας.Οπως και να το κανουμε ο νομιμος βαλεται απο παντου.
Αυτο ομως δεν σημαινει οτι μια μαλα...ια που κανει το κρατος ειναι και σωφρον.

----------


## leosedf

Το πρόβλημα το λύσαμε με την άδεια?

----------


## vasilllis

http://www.saregr.gr/files/page/86.pdf

----------


## Nightkeeper

> καταφερεσαι εναντιον μου λες και με ξερεις και απο χθες και με αποκαλεις ''διορισμενο'' λες και σου εκλεψα την θεση που σου ανηκε στο δημοσιο...
> αληθεια πως αποτιμας το νομιμο κερδος σαν επαγγελαμτιας που εισαι???χρεωνοντας 3 φορες παραπανω την εργασια σου απο οτι στοιχιζουν τα υλικα???αυτο θεωρειται νομιμο μια κι εχεις αδεια..ειναι και ηθικο??
> αν με αποκαλεις αλεξιπτωτιστη-λαθροεγκαταστατη και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα μπορουσα κι εγω ανετα να σε αποκαλεσω φοροφυγα...επειδη φτιαχνεις κατι χωρις να κοβεις αποδειξη η κοβεις μειωμενη αποδειξη κλεβοντας το κρατος...
> αλλα ξεχασα ..στον δικο σου κοσμο αυτα δεν συμβαινουν και ειναι ανηκουστα πραγματα και ντροπη μου που τα λεω ολα αυτα...
> μην ακολουθεις την τακτικη του στρουθοκαμηλησμου κανοντας πως δεν τρεχει τιποτα...
> και κατι ακομα..δεν χρειαζονται οι φραστικες επιθεσεις σε δημοσιους υπαλληλους διοτι οι αυτοι και οι συνταξιουχοι πληρωνουν συνεχως την νυφη στην φορολογια που καποιοι αποκρυπτουν..
> μακαρι να εισαι εσυ σωστος και ολοι οι αλλοι λαθος





καταφερεσαι εναντιον μου λες και με ξερεις και απο χθες και με αποκαλεις ''διορισμενο'' λες και σου εκλεψα την θεση που σου ανηκε στο δημοσιο...

Μονός σου το είπες,δεν το θυμάσαι ??? Διάβασε τη γράφεις πρότινος.

Τώρα Αν μου έχεις πάρει την θέση του δημοσίου δεν το ξέρω.οκ.


αληθεια πως αποτιμας το νομιμο κερδος σαν επαγγελαμτιας που εισαι???χρεωνοντας 3 φορες
παραπανω την εργασια σου απο οτι στοιχιζουν τα υλικα???αυτο θεωρειται νομιμο μια κι εχεις αδεια..ειναι και ηθικο??


Σου έκανα προσφορά και το έφτασα τόσο πολύ? ε? 
Έτσι λοιπόν μιλάς και για το ότι είμαι και ανήθικος…οκ…


αν με αποκαλεις αλεξιπτωτιστη-λαθροεγκαταστατη και οτιδηποτε αλλο θα μπορουσα κι εγω ανετα να σε αποκαλεσω φοροφυγα...επειδη φτιαχνεις κατι χωρις να κοβεις αποδειξη η κοβεις μειωμενη αποδειξη κλεβοντας το κρατος...αλλα ξεχασα ..στον δικο σου κοσμο αυτα δεν συμβαινουν και ειναι ανηκουστα πραγματα και ντροπη μου που τα λεω ολα αυτα...

Δικαίωμα σου αφού το θέτεις έτσι.
Μάλλον κάτι θα σου έφτιαξα και ενώ με πλήρωσες δεν έκοψα απόδειξη..
Δεν θυμάμαι…

μην ακολουθεις την τακτικη του στρουθοκαμηλησμου κανοντας πως δεν τρεχει τιποτα...

Εδώ τώρα τη να πω….τιποτα….οκ….

και κατι ακομα..δεν χρειαζονται οι φραστικες επιθεσεις σε δημοσιους υπαλληλους διοτι οι αυτοι και οι συνταξιουχοι πληρωνουν συνεχως την νυφη στην φορολογια που καποιοι αποκρυπτουν..
μακαρι να εισαι εσυ σωστος και ολοι οι αλλοι λαθος


Νομίζω πως η επίθεση όπως τη λες έχει και μια δόση ρεαλισμού,
Όλοι πληρώνουμε τη παρούσα εποχή,δεν γίνονται διακρίσεις για να ξέρεις… 

Κοίταξε, forum είναι μια ανοιχτή συζήτηση με απόμακρους συνομιλητές,μια μικρή κοινωνία 
με σκοπο ανταλλαγή απόψεων, ιδεών κλπ κλπ,ας μην το κάνουμε πεδίο μάχης λοιπόν.
Βλέπουμε και μας βλέπουνε πολύ κοσμος,αλλοι συμφωνουν,αλλοι διαφωνούν και είναι λογικό να υπάρχουν αντιπαραθέσεις, αλλιως θα ήμασταν πολύ μονότονα,πληκτικά θα έλεγα
Το σωστό και το λάθος εναλλάσσονται ανάλογος το μυαλό του καθένα που κάνη κριτική 
Κάτι που για σένα μπορεί να είναι σωστό για κάποιον άλλο είναι λάθος,κοι αντιστροφα,
κάποιες φορές όμως η γλώσσα προτρέχει της σκέψης ,εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα…
Νομίζω το κουράσαμε πολύ το θέμα…Αλλιώς άρχισε, αλλιώς κατέληξε
ας δούμε στο χρόνο πως θα εξελιχτεί… 


Καλή Δύναμη να πω σε όλους…

----------


## picdev

> Το πρόβλημα το λύσαμε με την άδεια?



το χαβά σου εσύ  :Lol:  
αν δεν είχε λίγο ίντρικα το forum ποιος θα το διάβαζε?  :Wink:  
ενώ τώρα ο άλλος βλέπει και για  την άδεια και μια αψιμαχία, όλα σε ένα

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Το πρόβλημα το λύσαμε με την άδεια?






Το παλεύουμε όπως βλεπεις…
Δυναμικά κάπως, αλλά εντάξει…
Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου πάντως , αλλού θα είχε πέσει ʽμπανακι΄…

----------


## stinger

> Το παλεύουμε όπως βλεπεις…
> Δυναμικά κάπως, αλλά εντάξει…
> Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου πάντως , αλλού θα είχε πέσει ʽμπανακι΄…



με το που αρχισε αυτο το θεμα ξεκινησαν τα τσακωματα με τον seat..σβηνουν τα μυνηματα  συνεχιζεις να την λες και σε μενα και να προκαλεις..τελικα τι προσπαθεις να πετυχεις?? θες να τονισεις οτι εσυ εισαι ο νομιμος κι εγω ο παρανομος??
οκ το καταλαβαμε...να διαβαζεις ομως πριν απαντησεις καθε φορα....
εγραψα πως επειδη δεν ειμαι καλυμενος δεν θα ξανατοποθετησω αλλα μαλλον αδιαφορο το ειδες κι αυτο..
πουθενα δεν εγραψα πως κανω αφιλοκερδος εργασια....ειμαι απο χωριο που ολοι ειμαστε γνωστοι και δεν χρειαζεται να υπαρχει οικονομικο οφελος για να βοηθησεις καποιον..μπορει να στο ανταποδωσει με ενα απλο και ανθρωπινο τροπο (ενα φαγητο ας πουμε) πραγματα που μαλλον αγνοεις..
αν εσυ για να βοηθησεις η να δωσεις μια συμβουλη χρεωνεις χρημα γιατι δεν ζητας κι εδω που αφου οι υπηρεσιες σου δεν ειναι αφιλοκερδεις???
τα ηλεκτρονικα για εμενα εχουν παραμεινει το χομπι μου και οχι απαραιτητα οι συναγερμοι μονο οι οποιοι σημερα ειναι πανευκολοι στην χρηση κατα την αποψη μου..
δεν θεωρω την ερωτηση αδυναμια ...τονα ξερω κατι και να μην βοηθαω θεωρω βλακεια
το επαγγελμα του εγκαταστατη συναγερμων δεν ηταν ΠΟΤΕ κλειστο επαγγελμα.απλα οι αναγκες δεν ηταν τοσο μεγαλες και δεν ειχε μεγαλη ζητηση...αποδειξη οτι οι αδειες δινονταν πανευκολα
το επαγγελμα του ηλεκτρονικου ειναι ακομα κλειστο.
μακαρι να εβλεπες το φορουμ ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις διοτι δεν θα τσακωνοσουν με τοσο μεγαλη ευκολια..
τελος αν περασεις ποτε απο τα μερη μου ελα να σε κερασω ενα καφε και σου δειξω με χαρτια τι εννοω για ολα ειπα  παραπανω..ειμαι σιγουρος πως θα γινεις αστροναυτης με τα ποσα που θα δεις..

----------

σεατ (08-05-12)

----------

